# Facebook dating: ultima vez que uso una app de ligar.



## Marvelita (13 Ene 2022)

De vez en cuando, cuando em aburro pruebo suerte en el amor mediante estas apps de ligoteo. Nunca se sabe.

Pues la ultima ha sido la de facebook, que oye la tienes ahi en la app y no tienes que bajarte nada.

Bueno el resumen:

- La mayoria de matches te ignoran cuando hablas. diagnostico: autoestima basado en matches, pero realmente no quieren ligar salvo que seas henry cavil o similar
- Gordiobesas que se sacan fotos desde angulos imposibles para ocultar su problema con la bascula. Diagnostico: la obesidad no les deja zorrear; aunque la verdad, todo tiene su publico.
- Venezolana guapa pero del monton, esta fue ya la gota que colma el vaso: hablas, te contesta de pascuas a ramos pero de buena forma, hasta te da el wassap... por wassap hablas y o no contesta o tarda en contestar. Ya uno que no esta para perder el tiempo le dice que joder, que un poco escasa en palabras. Y te suelta un discurso en plan que ella para poder tener algo minimo nosecuantos meses, que le proponga algo que ella no propone nada porque el interesado soy yo, que ella propone un cafe que no bebe nada, y tal y cual... que nada de cine ni teatro ni eventos en primera cita, primera cita cafe y si tal que a ella no le importa invitar pero que hay tios que se creen que por invitar a un cafe ya quiere follar y que "ni siquiera me dice de ir a cenar". Ahi ya salto la alarma que solo los años te dan: tiempo minimo de cortejo excesivamente largo y la palabra "cena" varias frases mas adelante... vamos... que para que esta te coja de la mano minimo tienes que hacer meritos por valor de varios cientos de euros...

Estuve tentado de ir al cafe... pero segun andan las cosas, mejor me puse el disney plus y me estoy dando un atracon de starwars y marvel; al mismo tiempo renove el gimnasio por seis meses mas.

esta la cosa fatal... ahora muchas ya no disimulan con eso de que "si me quieres conquistar tendras que currartelo, no soy una chica facil" o algo un poco mas sutil "amate de los restaurantes" "me gusta descubrir nuevos restaurantes, si es fuera de madrid mejor que mejor... gastronomia nueva!"

Yo entiendo que ellas deben aguantar canela fina con nosostros... pero es que a mi ya me da tanta pereza que lo pongan tan abusrdamente complicado y les mueva tanto el interes que mejor la soledad o la amistad. Asi al menos si invito a una amiga, se que la estoy invitando desinteresada mente sin esperar nada... pero si quedas por una app de citas, si te invitan o invitas esta claro que por cortesia no es... que ambos buscan algo.

Yo no entiendo como es posible que los tios sigan usando esas apps o como no ha reventado esa burbuja de mierda... Si no fuera porque me da una verguenza terrible y que es algo que no me llama la atencion me iria de putas. pero pagar por sexo me parece tirar el dinero.

PD todo esto sin contar los perfiles falsos o los bots...


----------



## magnificent (13 Ene 2022)

Ahora con OnlyFans no os necesitan para que las pagueis las fantas

Y vuestro sueldo de mierda es mucho inferior a lo que ellas ganan al mes haciendo twerks y vendiendo sus pedos


----------



## Marvelita (13 Ene 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Ahora con OnlyFans no os necesitan para que las pagueis las fantas
> 
> Y vuestro sueldo de mierda es mucho inferior a lo que ellas ganan al mes haciendo twerks y vendiendo sus pedos



creo que only fans prohibio el contenido sexual...
lo que quiero ver es el video que supuestamente se filtro del sroka pajeandose.


----------



## intensito (13 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> De vez en cuando, cuando em aburro pruebo suerte en el amor mediante estas apps de ligoteo. Nunca se sabe.
> Estuve tentado de ir al cafe... pero segun andan las cosas, *mejor me puse el disney plus y me estoy dando un atracon de starwars y marvel*; al mismo tiempo renove el gimnasio por seis meses mas.
> 
> esta la cosa fatal... ahora muchas ya no disimulan con eso de que "si me quieres conquistar tendras que currartelo, no soy una chica facil" o algo un poco mas sutil "amate de los restaurantes" "me gusta descubrir nuevos restaurantes, si es fuera de madrid mejor que mejor... gastronomia nueva!"
> ...



Ahí dejé de leer y entendí todo. No más preguntas, señoría.


----------



## Herencia Familiar Consegu (13 Ene 2022)

No nos interesan tus culebrones! 

Puto marica, seguro que tienes cara Amorfoide


----------



## dac1 (13 Ene 2022)

Las mujeres solo traen....problemas


----------



## fayser (13 Ene 2022)

Es normal.

Ellas no quieren follar, quieren un proveedor.

Nosotros queremos follar, no proveer ni aguantar gilipolleces.

Claramente no encajamos.

Ha sido así siempre, lo que pasa es que antiguamente las mujeres no buscaban un proveedor, sino un buen padre para sus hijos. Y los hombres buscaban una buena madre. Esas dos cosas sí encajaban.

Y se follaba poco, igual que ahora.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Ene 2022)

Ayer hable con una chavala de 23 en una terraza.
Estuvimos hablando de política.
Pero al hablar se le escapaban cosas de ligoteo...calculo que se habrá liado con mas de 50 tios.
No hablamos ni de ligoteos ni nada, pero viven en tal marejada sexual que les sale el tema sin querer.
50 lios serían 10 vidas vidas mías, y solo tiene 23.
Es otro mundo, y ellas lo saben. Ella no debe ni usar Tinder ni nada.
Volví a mi reducto.


----------



## orbeo (13 Ene 2022)

Si te dieras de baja de las redes sociales y apps de ligar no tendrías esos problemas.


----------



## Salchichonio (13 Ene 2022)

Que renovó el gimnasio dice el tío. Me parto. 

Un detritus social que intenta ligarnpor Facebook.


----------



## aldebariano (13 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> De vez en cuando, cuando em aburro pruebo suerte en el amor mediante estas apps de ligoteo. Nunca se sabe.
> 
> Pues la ultima ha sido la de facebook, que oye la tienes ahi en la app y no tienes que bajarte nada.
> 
> ...



Ligar en internet es lo peor que puedes hacer. Y si conoces a una mujer en persona no la tengas en redes sociales ni le escribas, que todo sea por llamada o en persona. Nada de mensajes de texto, te lo digo por experiencia, no uses internet para ligar.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Ene 2022)

Pero vamos a ver... si una tía está en una app, es que no liga en la vida real, o solo está para vacilar y subirse el ego.

Y lo del atracón de marvel me ha llegado al alma... Cuánto añitos tienes 13?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Ene 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Ligar en internet es lo peor que puedes hacer. Y si conoces a una mujer en persona no la tengas en redes sociales ni le escribas, que todo sea por llamada o en persona. Nada de mensajes de texto, te lo digo por experiencia, no uses internet para ligar.



Internet es para follar, no para ligar. 
Yo he follado bastante... con feas, claro.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... si una tía está en una app, es que no liga en la vida real, o solo está para vacilar y subirse el ego.
> 
> Y lo del atracón de marvel me ha llegado al alma... Cuánto añitos tienes 13?



No voy a negar que tenga un buen ignore el OP, no.


----------



## Esflinter (13 Ene 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Ligar en internet es lo peor que puedes hacer. Y si conoces a una mujer en persona no la tengas en redes sociales ni le escribas, que todo sea por llamada o en persona. Nada de mensajes de texto, te lo digo por experiencia, no uses internet para ligar.



En panchilandia ligais por tamtam


----------



## Cipoton (13 Ene 2022)

Otro que renueva el gym para no ir


----------



## midelburgo (13 Ene 2022)

Tienes dos soluciones.
-comprate una sexdoll.
-hazte gayer.


----------



## otropepito (13 Ene 2022)

Jajajaja. ¡Qué cacao mental! 

Hablas de "buscar el amor" y en el párrafo siguiente sacas la balanza, en un lado pones los euros gastados en cenas, y en el otro lado pones secso. 
Este planteamiento lo estoy oyendo muy a menudo en este foro. Se habla de en estos términos sin tapujos pero es ridículo. Es prostitución que se paga en alimentos. Todo muy raro.


----------



## Supermanises (14 Ene 2022)

Pffff.... sacar follers de calidad... complicado. De itnerneeee? complicado, a menos de que seas deportista con los ojos verdes alto... como dicen por ai atras, alguna feilla, y bueno en mi caso que soy asi genuino raro, suelo pescar alguna que quiere un genero mas extravagante y desfasado, pero ya te digo que son escasas y raras esas... Mas te vale buscar perpendicularidad de otra forma si quieres follar. Es igual de complicado que de fiesta interne, alguna vez cae alguna pero si no tienes un gancho especial, no te renta. Eso si, si eres asi especialmente guapo, si es el hartazo padre. 
Elimina Facebook y instagram son pienso. Pero ya.
Encarga proteina de suero de leche, calostro, vitamina D y esta mierda





CJC-1295 (DAC-GRF) Péptido - BeringOmega







beringomega.org




Si te da miedo la auja pontelo con dmso... ciclo de tres meses de hormona endojena.
Una vez definido todo y sexy cual escultura girega, leete el sex code de mario luna que esta facil de encontrar para descargarlo. Asi pa que no te heches piedras al techo y aprendas hacer hacke mate pastor.
Encuentra perpendicularidad, es lo mas importante. Si eres potable y te topas con muchas mujeres te vas a hartar, sobretodo de los 21 a los 30y pocos.


----------



## Lowry (14 Ene 2022)

Las apps de ligar solo sirven para que quien ya ligaba mucho (guapo, con pasta,etc) tenga un sitio mas donde ligar

Los que habitualmente no se comen un rosco, es decir, la mayoria, tienen que aprender que no por entrar a un circo te vas a convertir en trapecista, como mucho vas a ver como el trapecista da saltos mortales pero tu no los vas a dar

Ellas solo las hay de dos tipos, las que estan buenas solo hablan con los tios buenos y las feas creen que un tío bueno les va a entrar, porque ellas valen mucho aunque no sirvan más que para molestar

Lo digo por si alguien cree que aumentan sus posibilidades de follar entrando a una fea


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Ene 2022)

De vez en cuando, cuando em aburro pruebo suerte en el amor mediante estas apps de ligoteo. Nunca se sabe.


Aquí tenemos al candidato a los premios simp 2022


----------



## aldebariano (14 Ene 2022)

Sólo las mujeres de bajo valor buscan ligar en internet, las bonitas usan las redes sociales para subir fotos y recibir likes o corazones.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (14 Ene 2022)

El 99% de los que hablais de relaciones en este foro hablais de relaciones en términos mercantiles.

Es lógico que como tal os traten a vosotros. Si vais por ahí buscando el amor no sólo no lo encontrareis jamás, sino que evaluando pretendientes sólo lograreis encontrar gente que os evalúe a vosotros.

Gente superficial buscando gente superficial. Imagínate lo que puede salir de ahí.


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Ene 2022)

Y tú pensarías en estar toda la vida con una mujer que de se follaron a pelito 1000 antes que tú??? Que incluso es posible que cuando te la vas a follar aún le chorree la lefa de otro ???


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Ene 2022)

Pues eso es lo que tenemos, sobre todo en las aplicaciones , ZORRAS, recuerda que TDS PTS.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## se_te_ve_la_burbu (14 Ene 2022)

Gran frase del OP: 
Así que al final, en lugar de pagafantear, me puse el Disney+ y renove la suscripción del gimnasio.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (14 Ene 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Ahora con OnlyFans no os necesitan para que las pagueis las fantas
> 
> Y vuestro sueldo de mierda es mucho inferior a lo que ellas ganan al mes haciendo twerks y vendiendo sus pedos



tal cual


----------



## PACOJONES (14 Ene 2022)

Nuncafollista eres y Nuncafollista serás, a cazar se aprende cazando, y para eso hay que tener paciencia como en todo, pero te digo que es una app que todos mis amigos dicen que están follando mucho y no me mienten, y además es un perfecto rompehielos que a veces es lo que más nos/les cuesta, te permite actuar a grandes volúmenes y hacer una buen cribado, entre esa y otras, y sin pagar


----------



## Marvelita (14 Ene 2022)

> Pero al hablar se le escapaban cosas de ligoteo...calculo que se habrá liado con mas de 50 tios.



Eso a veces pienso que es una fantasia masculina, pero de ser cierto no me cabe duda que la culpa es de los tios que somos poco selectivos o no se...
Si fueramos un poco menos babas.... en fin, es una burbuja de plasticidad infinita.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (14 Ene 2022)

Abrid un perfil de tia y vereis en un solo dia la de "pretendientes" que salen...y ya sacais conclusiones.

Esas apps son un catalogo de gente, ya


----------



## crocodile (14 Ene 2022)

Y qué esperas en un país donde cualquier gorda obesa y muerta de hambre tiene varios tipos lamiéndole el culo y humillandose.
La culpa no es de ellas si no del varón español que se rebaja a límites increíbles.
Si no fuese así verías como se bajaban de la nube en que están.

Pero no, cada vez ves a más tíos babeando con tias feas de cojones y sin trabajo ni medios económicos

Hay muchos pringaos españoles dispuesto a mantener una tía con tal de tener un coño al lado.

Ellos verán. Yo lo tengo muy claro, no mantengo a nadie salvo a mi hijo


----------



## Marvelita (14 Ene 2022)

se_te_ve_la_burbu dijo:


> Gran frase del OP:
> Así que al final, en lugar de pagafantear, me puse el Disney+ y renove la suscripción del gimnasio.



el gimnasio es basicamente para dedicarme a mi mismo, y por cierto tengo pelazo y cuerpo crossfit (pero ellas vete a saber que coño buscan ya... dicho sea de paso, no pongo fotos sin camisetas, eso si que es de tontos del nabo sin carisma)... netflix disney y tal es pq me gusta el cine de superheores y starwars... 


entiendo que aqui todos tienen 20 matches, salarios de 60k al año y cosas asi...

A ver, que se que esto iba a ser para que me troleen...

edad 40... o sea, edad suficiente para no ir detras de tontas con sus tonterias.


Solo me meti para ver que habia... y sali espantado del nivel que hay en la app...

os dejo ahi con vuestras acciones y el trading... que dps os vais de putas, que eso si que es triste.


----------



## Marvelita (14 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> De vez en cuando, cuando em aburro pruebo suerte en el amor mediante estas apps de ligoteo. Nunca se sabe.
> 
> 
> Aquí tenemos al candidato a los premios simp 2022



tu compresion lectoril es nula... no pillas el sarcasmito eh lishhhtillo


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Ayer hable con una chavala de 23 en una terraza.
> Estuvimos hablando de política.
> Pero al hablar se le escapaban cosas de ligoteo...calculo que se habrá liado con mas de 50 tios.
> No hablamos ni de ligoteos ni nada, pero viven en tal marejada sexual que les sale el tema sin querer.
> ...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> tu compresion lectoril es nula... no pillas el sarcasmito eh lishhhtillo



No lo pillé ...venía embalado ...sorry


----------



## Piotr (14 Ene 2022)

Prueba está "app": pasión com


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Ene 2022)

No se que decirte, la verdad, la unica vez que use esas mierda fue para una risas y cree un perfil falso con un actor en la foto.







Luego en las cifras pues puse cantidades de la ostia, que vivia en Retiro, empresario, divorciado, sin hijos..

Lo tuve que borrar, era un sinvivir. Que pesadas.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Ene 2022)

Hombre, hay que ponerse en el lugar de una puerca random... Tienes a tu disposición 200 pollas para comer cuando y donde quieras...


----------



## TomásPlatz (14 Ene 2022)

SOLO FOLLAIS EN PENSAR


----------



## frankie83 (14 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> De vez en cuando, cuando em aburro pruebo suerte en el amor mediante estas apps de ligoteo. Nunca se sabe.
> 
> Pues la ultima ha sido la de facebook, que oye la tienes ahi en la app y no tienes que bajarte nada.
> 
> ...



La gente se conoce en la vida REAL


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (14 Ene 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Ligar en internet es lo peor que puedes hacer. Y si conoces a una mujer en persona no la tengas en redes sociales ni le escribas, que todo sea por llamada o en persona. Nada de mensajes de texto, te lo digo por experiencia, no uses internet para ligar.



Al final a través de internet te vuelven loco, ya que lo único que buscan es alguien que en ese momento las haga caso y las entretenga, es brutal el gasto de tiempo y energía,...


----------



## Murnau (14 Ene 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Ahora con OnlyFans no os necesitan para que las pagueis las fantas
> 
> Y vuestro sueldo de mierda es mucho inferior a lo que ellas ganan al mes haciendo twerks y vendiendo sus pedos



Joder, me acabas de recordar, una vez en una orla, una fila de asientos delante, a la izquierda, dos sudacas se estaban tirando pedos vaginales literalmente.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (14 Ene 2022)

Confúndelas. Eso se las follará.


----------



## auricooro (14 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> De vez en cuando, cuando em aburro pruebo suerte en el amor mediante estas apps de ligoteo. Nunca se sabe.
> 
> Pues la ultima ha sido la de facebook, que oye la tienes ahi en la app y no tienes que bajarte nada.
> 
> ...




Te equivocas en una cosa. De triste las putas nada. Tías reales que me he follado el último mes/2 meses, todas ellas por 30 euros, y fotos reales.






PASION.COM - NOVEDAD nueva en tu ciudad


NOVEDAD nueva en tu ciudad DISPONIBLE⏰ SOY EL CAPRICHO QUE Tú TE MERECES ❤️ ¿quieres una chica sin rollos fríos y mecánicos? ven a conocerme y disfrutaremos juntos y sin prisas del sexo más pasional e implicado. Mis servicios incluyen ducha, masaje relaja




www.pasion.com









PASION.COM - Mamada salidas 24h ep


Mamada salidas 24h ep Besos con lengua 69 griego garganta profunda masajes. Me encanta el sexo pasarlo bien me implico al 100x 100. Pueblos santovenia zaratan laguna arroyo cabezon cigales simancas. Ven y pruebame soy un verdadero volcan en la cama. Villanubla san isidro fuente el sol




www.pasion.com









PASION.COM - Fotos totalmente reales sin retoques


Fotos totalmente reales sin retoques Soy Katalina todo un bombón , para un hombre goloso como tú!!soy muy visiosa , morbosa y sensual, conmigo disfrutarás de un encuentro erótico sin límites, amante súper activa en la cama, hago todos los servicios 69, besos con caricias, posturitas,




www.pasion.com









PASION.COM - Chanel disponible 24h


Chanel disponible 24h Hola mis amores, soy una latina morbosa y fiestera muy implicada de chochito muy caliente, me entrego al máximo, apasionada sin tabus, buen rollo y bonita cara unos pechos naturales que adoraras, si buscas algo diferente y un buen trato




www.pasion.com









PASION.COM - Española de paso por tu ciudad


Española de paso por tu ciudad Hola chicos soy una chica española de paso por vuestra ciudad estaré aquí hasta el domingo , hago un poco de todo y en mi encontraras la pasión que deseas soy delgadita con carita de niña mis fotos son 100% reales no dudes en venir a verme ,soy una chica




www.pasion.com









PASION.COM - Oferta solo en estos días


Oferta solo en estos días Leticia tarifas media 40 hermosa rubia fotos 100% reales, nada de engaños, pido lo mismo chicos serios limpios, educados y sin malos rollos, para pasarlo bien soy una chica muy cariñosa y completa, servicios de todo un poco, muy implicada y auténtica, telf:




www.pasion.com





De triste no tiene nada, hasta que encuentre una tía que me guste de verdad como para vivir con ella o hacer una vida juntos, a disfrutar de estas pájaras por dos duros. Y a seguir dándole duro al gym, y a seguir ganando pasta con cojones.

Cuando sea viejo no quiero llorar por no haber disfrutado mi juventud. Voy a hacer lo mismo que hacen ellas, y luego ya se verá.


----------



## Nunally (14 Ene 2022)

Yo desisti de ligar en internet. Yo digo hola y los hombres ya dicen vamos salir? WTF no quieren conversar, no puedo conocerlos mejor. No preguntan ni el nombre y dicen vamos salir. No funciona conmigo


----------



## Marvelita (14 Ene 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Te equivocas en una cosa. De triste las putas nada. Tías reales que me he follado el último mes/2 meses, todas ellas por 30 euros, y fotos reales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para mi la masculinidad esta muy ligada a ligar y a gustar. No digo que yo en la vida real no ligue, mi problema es que salgo poco. Pero si salgo y socializao siempre cae algo... el tema es que casi nadie sale ya, o tiene familia, etc. Por eso lo de las apps pq en teoria hay tias asi en la misma situacion, pero no, estan desbordadas por babas y al final, clarosta, hasta la mas fea y gorda sube el nivel. Lo cierto es que muchas tias estan ahi para encontrar el amor, pero encuentran mierda pura y MFH... y los tios pocos van a encontrar pareja, hacen como van a eso pero realmente van a follar lo antes posible...

Realmente donde se liga es donde siempre. Ahora por ejemplo, para ligar y conocer tias, hay que ir a bailes latinos.... ahora, vete a bailes latinos a empezar de cero sin que te guste bailar...


----------



## auricooro (14 Ene 2022)

Cuánto cobras?


----------



## auricooro (14 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Para mi la masculinidad esta muy ligada a ligar y a gustar. No digo que yo en la vida real no ligue, mi problema es que salgo poco. Pero si salgo y socializao siempre cae algo... el tema es que casi nadie sale ya, o tiene familia, etc. Por eso lo de las apps pq en teoria hay tias asi en la misma situacion, pero no, estan desbordadas por babas y al final, clarosta, hasta la mas fea y gorda sube el nivel. Lo cierto es que muchas tias estan ahi para encontrar el amor, pero encuentran mierda pura y MFH... y los tios pocos van a encontrar pareja, hacen como van a eso pero realmente van a follar lo antes posible...
> 
> Realmente donde se liga es donde siempre. Ahora por ejemplo, para ligar y conocer tias, hay que ir a bailes latinos.... ahora, vete a bailes latinos a empezar de cero sin que te guste bailar...



Vale, pero qué tiene eso que ver con follarte una puta de vez en cuando? Yo a veces también ligo en el tinder o lo que sea, pero si estás soltero no hay nada de malo en quedar con alguna profesional.


----------



## orbeo (14 Ene 2022)

Nunally dijo:


> Yo desisti de ligar en internet. Yo digo hola y los hombres ya dicen vamos salir? WTF no quieren conversar, no puedo conocerlos mejor. No preguntan ni el nombre y dicen vamos salir. No funciona conmigo



Si quieres conocerlos mejor lee este foro.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (14 Ene 2022)

El día que te vayas de putas descubrirás que tienes el poder en tu mano y desempoderarás a las pedorras.


----------



## Biluao (14 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... si una tía está en una app, es que no liga en la vida real, o solo está para vacilar y subirse el ego.
> 
> Y lo del atracón de marvel me ha llegado al alma... Cuánto añitos tienes 13?



... lo dices como si que te guste el fútbol, es mucho más maduro. Vivimos en una sociedad infantilizada. Sólo son distintas formas de mostrarlo.


----------



## propellerman (14 Ene 2022)

Cómo en Facebook Dating haya el mismo tipo de mujeres que en el Facebook normal ya son ganas de perder el tiempo meterse ahí a ligar


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (14 Ene 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> El día que te vayas de putas descubrirás que tienes el poder en tu mano y desempoderarás a las pedorras.



Pero lo que cuenta el OP, es el día a día de los anti-puteros, sufrimiento y dolor, pero luego van de dignos y de que son los putos amos cuando ligan a una gorda. Y encima en Facebook, que ahí ya solo quedan viejas.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (15 Ene 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Pero lo que cuenta el OP, es el día a día de los anti-puteros, sufrimiento y dolor, pero luego van de dignos y de que son los putos amos cuando ligan a una gorda. Y encima en Facebook, que ahí ya solo quedan viejas.



Irse de putas es un hack life brutal pero los antiputeros se consuelan creyendo que el que se va de putas es alguien que no puede ligar cuando lo cierto es que ni en diez vidas podrías follarte los pivones que te follas yéndote de putas, eligiendo servicios, altura, edad, etc.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (15 Ene 2022)

Supermanises dijo:


> Pffff.... sacar follers de calidad... complicado. De itnerneeee? complicado, a menos de que seas deportista con los ojos verdes alto... como dicen por ai atras, alguna feilla, y bueno en mi caso que soy asi genuino raro, suelo pescar alguna que quiere un genero mas extravagante y desfasado, pero ya te digo que son escasas y raras esas... Mas te vale buscar perpendicularidad de otra forma si quieres follar. Es igual de complicado que de fiesta interne, alguna vez cae alguna pero si no tienes un gancho especial, no te renta. Eso si, si eres asi especialmente guapo, si es el hartazo padre.
> Elimina Facebook y instagram son pienso. Pero ya.
> Encarga proteina de suero de leche, calostro, vitamina D y esta mierda
> 
> ...



Joderse la salud con química para gustarle a cuatro pedorras del tinder. Hay que ser arrastrado y betazo.


----------



## Supermanises (15 Ene 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Joderse la salud con química para gustarle a cuatro pedorras del tinder. Hay que ser arrastrado y betazo.



Esto no te jode la salud, al rebes ... pajaro, te recomiendo que te informes sobre activar la hormona del crecimiento endogena... es biohacking. Yo lo estoy catando por el efcto antia edad, y porque flipe con un colega que le fue de perlas... pero la verdad qeu ganar musculo tampoco esta de mas. Haciendo ejercicio se da este fenomeno, o con ciertos alimentos como el gengibre, o algunas drogas como la nicotina... Solo que con ese cacharro en concreto no tienes que digerir nada ni sufrir desgaste del ejercicio... tiene su rollo. Te recomiendo que leas antes de esgrimir topicazos.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (15 Ene 2022)

Supermanises dijo:


> Esto no te jode la salud, al rebes ... pajaro, te recomiendo que te informes sobre activar la hormona del crecimiento endogena... es biohacking. Yo lo estoy catando por el efcto antia edad, y porque flipe con un colega que le fue de perlas... pero la verdad qeu ganar musculo tampoco esta de mas. Haciendo ejercicio se da este fenomeno, o con ciertos alimentos como el gengibre, o algunas drogas como la nicotina... Solo que con ese cacharro en concreto no tienes que digerir nada ni sufrir desgaste del ejercicio... tiene su rollo. Te recomiendo que leas antes de esgrimir topicazos.



Hay formas de aumentar la hormona del crecimiento de forma natural sin pincharse mierdas, otra cosa es que seas culturista y vayas a competir, pero si no, no merece la pena.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> De vez en cuando, cuando em aburro pruebo suerte en el amor mediante estas apps de ligoteo. Nunca se sabe.
> 
> Pues la ultima ha sido la de facebook, que oye la tienes ahi en la app y no tienes que bajarte nada.
> 
> ...



¿Disney, Marvel y Star Wars? Habría que ver qué pintas tienes. Igual la culpa no es de las App´s de ligoteo...


----------



## Supermanises (15 Ene 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Hay formas de aumentar la hormona del crecimiento de forma natural sin pincharse mierdas, otra cosa es que seas culturista y vayas a competir, pero si no, no merece la pena.



Nose... yo lo estoy catando el cjc por lo q comente de ver a un colega q le fue de perlas y sobretodo el tema antiedad de regenerar organos y eso me llamo la atencion, llevo un rato investigando diverso biohacking... bueno la verdad de momento lo recomendaria. Sinceramente. En plan antiedad mmm nose se ma han ido patas de gallo, pero creo que a sido mas bien por engordar en navidades que se van arrugas. La verdad. Pero si he notado un aumento de la masa muscular sin hacer nada de ejercicio y mejora en la vitalidad... Como comentaba no e tenido que pincharme nada me lo he aplicado una vez a la semana con dmso, eso de pincharme ..mmmñeee...

Iluminame con otras formas de activar la HC endogena por favor.


----------



## Marvelita (15 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> ¿Disney, Marvel y Star Wars? Habría que ver qué pintas tienes. Igual la culpa no es de las App´s de ligoteo...



oye que chorrada no?

Sera qe buakaw es un tio guapo y culto (realmente dudo que sepa leer). habria que verte a ti entonces


----------



## Camilo José Cela (15 Ene 2022)

Supermanises dijo:


> Esto no te jode la salud, al rebes ... pajaro, te recomiendo que te informes sobre activar la hormona del crecimiento endogena... es biohacking. Yo lo estoy catando por el efcto antia edad, y porque flipe con un colega que le fue de perlas... pero la verdad qeu ganar musculo tampoco esta de mas. Haciendo ejercicio se da este fenomeno, o con ciertos alimentos como el gengibre, o algunas drogas como la nicotina... Solo que con ese cacharro en concreto no tienes que digerir nada ni sufrir desgaste del ejercicio... tiene su rollo. Te recomiendo que leas antes de esgrimir topicazos.



Al que le hace falta leer es a tí, pedazo de analfabeto. No hay más que ver la ortografía que usas. Los que usan esteroides, hormonas y todas esas mierdas suelen ser los típicos paletos de barrio de mentalidad cortoplacista que encima se creen muy listos y en unos años terminan hechos un guiñapo y con medicación y pastillas de por vida.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> oye que chorrada no?
> 
> Sera qe buakaw es un tio guapo y culto (realmente dudo que sepa leer). habria que verte a ti entonces
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 907174



Calla hijo de puta QUE TE REVIENTO LA PUTA CABEZA.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> oye que chorrada no?
> 
> Sera qe buakaw es un tio guapo y culto (realmente dudo que sepa leer). habria que verte a ti entonces
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 907174



Estoy muy loco. Veo películas.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> oye que chorrada no?
> 
> Sera qe buakaw es un tio guapo y culto (realmente dudo que sepa leer). habria que verte a ti entonces
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 907174



Ya podrías haber buscado otra foto mejor, HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## Marvelita (15 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Calla hijo de puta QUE TE REVIENTO LA PUTA CABEZA.



te diria que tu solo revientas culos pedazo de maricon, pero en realidad tienes el culo reventado porque eres maricon entero


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> te diria que tu solo revientas culos pedazo de maricon, pero en realidad tienes el culo reventado porque eres maricon entero



Calla maricón hijo de puta. Te voy a meter la tercera dosis de carne por el culo. Estoy muy loco. Veo películas. Me cago en todos tus muertos.


----------



## golden graham (16 Ene 2022)

Lo de me meto en tinder y me follo una fea y adios, total nadie me va a ver, ya lo han pensado 500 antes que tu.
Entonces la fea tiene 200 tios detras y claro no va a quedar contigo para follar a los 15 min si no que exige que la vayas a buscar, la invites a cenar, la mandes mensajitos de buenas noches, aguantes sus chapas y ya quizas despues de unas cuantas citas te permite follar.
Pero claro nadie hace eso para follarse un orco asi que te cabreas y te piras y ella se cabrea tambien.
Conclusion todos enfadados, nadie folla. Y eso es tinder.


----------



## Supermanises (16 Ene 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Al que le hace falta leer es a tí, pedazo de analfabeto. No hay más que ver la ortografía que usas. Los que usan esteroides, hormonas y todas esas mierdas suelen ser los típicos paletos de barrio de mentalidad cortoplacista que encima se creen muy listos y en unos años terminan hechos un guiñapo y con medicación y pastillas de por vida.



Tienes razon. Un peptido es otra cosa.


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Ene 2022)

Facebook Dating es una puta letrina. Mas de la mitad de los perfiles son falsos. Ahora abundan los perfiles de asiáticas que, supuestamente, viven cerca de ti y siempre te acaban intentando engatusar con inversiones. El resto, españordas que no hacen match ni por casualidad o latinas enmuradas con críos.

Solo logré una conversación mínimamente coherente, estuve a punto de quedar...pero la tia era muy rara y pasé.


----------



## Marvelita (16 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Facebook Dating es una puta letrina. Mas de la mitad de los perfiles son falsos. Ahora abundan los perfiles de asiáticas que, supuestamente, viven cerca de ti y siempre te acaban intentando engatusar con inversiones. El resto, españordas que no hacen match ni por casualidad o latinas enmuradas con críos.
> 
> Solo logré una conversación mínimamente coherente, estuve a punto de quedar...pero la tia era muy rara y pasé.



tal cual... bitcoins jajajaj

Y lo de la tia igual... una de cara guapilla que dps resulto ser un mamotreco, otra venezolana "yosoyunamujercurratelo"...

adios faceapps


----------

